# Best Heat Protectant



## NewYorkgyrl (Oct 20, 2005)

What do you think is the best heat protectant and why?  Please explain (i.e light on the hair, smells good, leaves hair really straight, etc...)

For those that choose other, please list your favorite.


----------



## NewYorkgyrl (Oct 20, 2005)

BUMP BUMP BUMP!!!


----------



## PittGirl06 (Oct 20, 2005)

I have only been using one....Style Revival Heat Manager and its okay....though I do not use heat often.


When I was relaxed, I know I used to use Thermasilk products, but I wasn't too crazy about it and I still have those products fom a few years ago...nearly full bottles.


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (Oct 20, 2005)

*I don't use heat too often but, I've only used Ion Anti Frizz Solution, its pretty good its not too heavy it keeps my hair straight & prevents frizz, its definitely a keeper! *


----------



## dhill830 (Oct 20, 2005)

I use Redkin when I use heat.  I love the smell its light weight and IMO it really does a good job.


----------



## diamoness (Oct 21, 2005)

TCB bone straight blow out conditioner.  Because it detangles and feels like it coats the strands. I haven't used anything else tho.....cuz I love it.  Worked great with my relaxed hair too.


----------



## cminter (Oct 21, 2005)

You forgot NTM SHINE HEALING SERUM.


----------



## camellia (Oct 21, 2005)

Redken Heat Glide!


----------



## secretdiamond (Oct 22, 2005)

Has anyone ever tried Kiehl's Heat-Protective Silk-Straightening Cream? It looks really good.







*'For Smoothing Hair and Super-Straight Styles' 
*With Silk Powders and Soy Bean Extract 
*Ideal for all hair styles 
*Not tested on animals 

Formulated especially for wavy, frizzy, or curly hair in need of smoothing, our unique straightening cream contains a blend of natural ingredients to help straighten out hair and tame frizz without weighing hair down. Infused with extracts derived from Soy Beans, Sesame Seeds and Sunflower Seeds, this unique formulation locks out humidity while conditioning and protecting hair from over-drying and breakage. Light and greaseless, our straightening cream gives hair an ultra-straight and silky-smooth look with incredible shine.


----------



## Yellowflowers (Oct 22, 2005)

NewYorkgyrl said:
			
		

> BUMP BUMP BUMP!!!


Kera Kare Silken Seal Serum.  However I am looking for something cheaper with the same performance.


----------



## Nita81 (Oct 22, 2005)

I really like the Fantasia IC serum...it's light, leaves my hair very shiny/smooth, and it smells like watermelon!!!


----------



## Lioness (Oct 25, 2005)

The only heat protection I've used is 911 Heat Priotction. It was cheap and cheerful so I gave it a try.
Although its not the best for getting hair straight, when you spray it on, and then blow-dry the hair dries soooooo quickly, thus eliminating too much heat which = damage. 

Now if only it had straightening properties too.....


----------



## bajanplums1 (Oct 25, 2005)

*My vote stays with Keracare Foam Wrap Set Lotion.  Yesterday, I got a confirmation. I was in Beauty 35 in NYC. Saw this girl with incredible 4a hair.  I followed her to the cashier just to see what she used and there it was KeraCare Foam Wrap Set Lotion.  It is worth $14.99.*


----------



## brownsugar9999 (Oct 26, 2005)

Beyond the Zone Turn up the Heat....$6.99 at Sallys....but use it sparingly!!!
 Spray on after drying hair but b-4 flat ironing/curling. (Sometimes I just skip the iron and just curl it...lazy!)
I like to use 1/2 squirt per part of hair being flat ironed. Everytime I part, I 1/2 squirt, comb thru and iron.
Love the smell (like berries and candy), now weigh down, high shine. DOesn't leave hair oily
Great stuff!


----------



## sprungonhairboards (Nov 2, 2005)

cminter said:
			
		

> You forgot NTM SHINE HEALING SERUM.



That's not a heat protectant, but it is good stuff.

I voted Ion, light, super shine and bounce and doesn't stink when I maxiglide over it.


----------



## amy1234 (Nov 2, 2005)

I chose other: pm super skinny serum (used on damp hair), smells lovely like watermelon & dudley's creme press (used before flat ironing) adds sheen and softness.


----------



## brazenxvirtue (Nov 2, 2005)

Keracare Silken Seal


----------



## LABETT (Nov 2, 2005)

BBD Stretch Creme 
Redken Heat Glide


----------



## ryanshope (Nov 4, 2005)

ID. CARE heat silk lotion----According to http://www.straighthair.citymax.com/board/board_topic/315724/55040.html.


----------



## HoneyDew (Nov 4, 2005)

Keracare Silken Seal (not the liquid one)!


----------



## AceH (Nov 6, 2005)

I haven't tried any, but I heard that Redken is the sh**...


----------



## loonatick (Nov 28, 2005)

Hey ladies help me out, im gonna flat iron to track my progress, its been 3 months and i have just purchased Redken Heat glide. How should i use this to get the best results? 

As i don't shampoo anymore, should i apply after CW while wet, and airdry/blowdry/hood dry?


----------



## HoneyDew (Dec 11, 2005)

Use it while your hair is wet.

I have used Silken Seal to airdry and then flat-iron, but with the Redken I only blowdried.

The flat iron worked better when I lower the temp a bit and slowly concentrated on flattening.

I have about 1/2 inch of new growth and I feel like I just got a relaxer.


----------



## HoneyDew (Dec 11, 2005)

Does CWing get your hair really clean?  I cannot get good results unless my hair is really clean and free from product accept the Heat Glide or Silken Seal.

I use clarifying shampoo or 1st Lather before all washes and I have never CW.


----------



## MizAvalon (Dec 11, 2005)

Great suggestions ladies! Can any of these products be used to blowdry? It seems like most have said they use them for flat ironing.


----------



## HoneyDew (Dec 11, 2005)

MizAvalon said:
			
		

> Great suggestions ladies! Can any of these products be used to blowdry? It seems like most have said they use them for flat ironing.




I use mine for blowdrying and flat-ironing.  I put it on my hair while it is wet, blowdry and then flatiron w/o any additional product.


----------



## mermaid (Apr 24, 2006)

I just recently tried Thermasilk for the first time on a whim and I was very happy with the results; nice, soft, straight, swingy hair (Pics of the result in my Fotki)!
Before I used that, I used a rinse out conditioner (Dove, Herbal Essence, Pantene R&N-whatever) mixed with Proclaim natural 7 oil.


----------



## dimpalz (Apr 24, 2006)

I chose "other". I use Aveda Brilliant Damage control. If I wrap and airdry I spray some before I wrap it and also once I take it out because I tend to blowdry my wraps after (bad habit I know) I also use Aveda Brilliant Finishing Gloss or the Light Elements Smoothing fluid, they provide some heat protection and alot of lightweight slip (especially the smoothing fluid) I have been using them for over a year with this same method and am yet to see a split end or any thinning.


----------



## erin558 (Apr 24, 2006)

I bought the Fantasia IC heat protectant and I love it!


----------



## BamaBelle (Apr 25, 2006)

Hey y'all!  I voted for "other"... 

I just started MaxiGliding my hair (it just got long enough to even consider doing this) so I wash and deep condition, air dry overnite with Surge Plus 14 or Motions Leave-in Spray, WGO on the scalp and Woojee Creme mainly on the ends (I haven't mastered blow drying yet... any assistance on that process would be appreciated!).  The next day, I apply Rusk Thermal Str8 Protective Styling Creme (yellow pump), You Straight Thermal Straightening Creme (red jar) and Smooth and Shine Silk 'n Sleek Straightening Polish mixed together in my palms to duplicate the MaxiGlide "cocktail" and apply to over my whole head. Then, on each section of hair, prior to swiping with the MaxiGlide, I apply, again the Rusk Creme - don't ask me why this overprotectiveness but this was one of the few times I've applied heat to my hair in nearly a year (for a total of 3) so I'm trying to be extra careful.

Now, I'm sure there is a more efficient way to do this... Especially the blow-dry part and I'm confident y'all will PM me with 411. That's why I love y'all!!!


----------



## Vshanell (Apr 25, 2006)

I picked Beyond the Zone but I also use Fantasia IC and Tresseme.


----------



## sweetascocoa (Apr 25, 2006)

so the redken heat glide should be used on wet hair? no wonder my hair felt weird when i used it on dry hair. i have the fantasia spray but ill pick kenra straightening serum since i havent used the fantasia yet


----------



## nurseN98 (Apr 25, 2006)

mermaid said:
			
		

> I just recently tried Thermasilk for the first time on a whim and I was very happy with the results; nice, soft, straight, swingy hair (Pics of the result in my Fotki)!


Mermaid, you got a ton o' beautiful hair!

I've been using Redken heatglide and it works great for me. No heat damage from using my Maxiglide.


----------



## Syrah (Apr 25, 2006)

I use KMS' flat out heat protectant spray.

Anytime I do anything with heat I'm using ONLY KMS' Flat Out products.
 - Heat Protectant Spray
 - Anti-Humidity Seal
 - Shine and Silcone Serum


----------



## mermaid (Apr 25, 2006)

nurseN98 said:
			
		

> Mermaid, you got a ton o' beautiful hair!
> 
> I've been using Redken heatglide and it works great for me. No heat damage from using my Maxiglide.


Girl, "ton" is right! It takes a lot of time and sweat to style it!

The Redken looks great in your maxiglide pics- your hair looks like silk!!


----------



## HoneyDew (May 8, 2006)

toosexy1 said:
			
		

> so the redken heat glide should be used on wet hair? no wonder my hair felt weird when i used it on dry hair. i have the fantasia spray but ill pick kenra straightening serum since i havent used the fantasia yet




I use it on dry hair, as well.

When I use it on dry hair it is not a heat protectant really, more to seal my cuticles, increase shine, and help as a barrier against humidity.


----------



## FineChyna (Jun 18, 2006)

i used to use joico k-pak line and this stuff was the truth






JOICO - K PAK RECONSTRUCT LEAVE IN PROTECT

this is what the new bottle looks like




the stuff was feather light, smelled good and after i finsihed blow drying there was NO hair in the comb at all. 
i never tried the stuff without using the other joico products but i really really loved that stuff. i wish i could find the shampoo and conditioner otherwise i would continue to use the line

this is what the website says:
K-PAK Leave-In Protectant 

Designed for:  damage prevention

Benefits:
  This weightless, foaming leave-in protectant, featuring K-PAK's Keratin Silicone Complex finalizes the reconstruction process by sealing the cuticle and providing thermal and environmental protection to the hair. 

  Detangles, adds shine, conditions, eliminates static, and protects and repairs cuticle damage. 
http://www.joico.com/html/np_productdetail.php?CatID=17


----------



## MissFallon (Jun 19, 2006)

bajanplums1 said:
			
		

> *My vote stays with Keracare Foam Wrap Set Lotion. Yesterday, I got a confirmation. I was in Beauty 35 in NYC. Saw this girl with incredible 4a hair. I followed her to the cashier just to see what she used and there it was KeraCare Foam Wrap Set Lotion. It is worth $14.99.*


 
 This is the same store I get my products from. I work on 44th and go browse the store on my lunch break sometimes.


----------



## KhandiB (Jun 19, 2006)

I bought the Fantasia IC Yesterday..
I love the smell and the results, most heat protectants make me itch, but so far so good with this one


----------



## HoneyDew (Jun 19, 2006)

KhandiB said:
			
		

> I bought the Fantasia IC Yesterday..
> I love the smell and the results, most heat protectants make me itch, but so far so good with this one



The one in the pink bottle?

I tried a sample of that recently and I really like it.  Great price, too.

I started using it to heat style, and saving my Redken Heat Glide for daily shine touchups.  Much more economical than Silken Seal and with more beneficial ingredients.


----------



## KhandiB (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes, that one.. I like it alot.. I tried Silk Elements Heat Protectant as well as Organics Tea Tree Shine Spray and they both had my neck itchin like hell 

I love that its only 6 bucks 



			
				HoneyDew said:
			
		

> The one in the pink bottle?
> 
> I tried a sample of that recently and I really like it.  Great price, too.
> 
> I started using it to heat style, and saving my Redken Heat Glide for daily shine touchups.  Much more economical than Silken Seal and with more beneficial ingredients.


----------



## ArizonaBeauty (Jun 19, 2006)

Dudley's Creme Press


----------



## Nita81 (Jun 19, 2006)

I tried Giovanni's Frizz Be Gone. This is a good one as well.


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Jul 7, 2006)

Since I rediscovered flat ironing my hair, I've been using this, VO5 Miracle Mist Heat Defense Spray.  








However, my inner pj is wondering if I need something else...  :scratchch


----------



## CynamonKis (Jul 9, 2006)

I would like to try this Dudley's Creme Press.  Ion AntiFrizz Heat Protection and Elucence silk hydrating elixir are okay.  I really love Kera Care Silken Seal and Hask Pure Shine Frizz remedy for flat-ironing but I do not know if there is any heat protection in them.  Today I had a HORRIBLE experience with Paul Mitchell Seal and Shine--the label says it provides heat protection and shine, but it made my hair feel like steel wool and very difficult to flat-iron.



			
				ArizonaBeauty said:
			
		

> Dudley's Creme Press


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Jul 9, 2006)

I bought this Fantasia Heat Protection Serum today for when I flat iron:


----------



## Nita81 (Jul 9, 2006)

Yes my pjism is getting out of hand but Blended Beauty Straight Pearl and Blended Beauty Straightening Glaze are good as well.

You can get them at www.sistasplace.biz or www.blendedbeauty.net.
The shipping is cheaper at www.sistasplace.biz plus the customer service is excellent.


----------



## Jay (Jul 9, 2006)

I use Mane N Tail's Barrier for when I flat iron or curl my hair. It does the job for me


----------



## Natakue (Jul 10, 2006)

i've only used the fantasia ic one and i think it's great. but i do want to try the redken heatglide too. then i'll be able to choose which is better for me.


----------



## deejoy (Oct 25, 2006)

I use Dudley's creme press. I used to use Biosilk but it was too greasy.


----------



## rdm (Nov 3, 2006)

I DONT USE HEAT BUT i HEAR THAT tHERMASILK IS PRETTY GOOD.


----------



## CoCoGirl821 (Nov 4, 2006)

I use Nexxus heat protexx


----------



## Gryphyn (Nov 4, 2006)

I use Tresemme Heat Tamer. I pretty much grabbed the first heat protectant I could find at the drug store. It works ok.


----------



## neonbright (Nov 4, 2006)

I have tried alot of some of these but I have to say now my new love is:
Elasta QP Silk....


----------



## KhandiB (Nov 25, 2006)

I used Redken Heat Glide today.. I liked it


----------



## Ebony Majesty (Nov 26, 2006)

I quite like the Fantasia IC one


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (Nov 26, 2006)

*Dee* said:
			
		

> I chose other: pm super skinny serum (used on damp hair), smells lovely like watermelon & dudley's creme press (used before flat ironing) adds sheen and softness.



I really like this one too. But i find that it is not much better than the Garnier version. Actually, i think the Garnier might work a tad bit better. I only buy PM b/c of brand loyality... but its the same stuff.


----------



## pistachio (Nov 27, 2006)

I voted "other" because I use L'oreal Heat Control Ironing Mist.  It gets my flat ironed lengths "silky weave straight"


----------



## ShaniKeys (Nov 27, 2006)

I voted for my all time favorite: Redken Smooth Down Heat Glide! That thing is amazing, I just love it. It leaves your hair shiny, almost glazed, WONDERFUL


----------



## ShaniKeys (Nov 27, 2006)

sweetascocoa said:
			
		

> so the redken heat glide should be used on wet hair? no wonder my hair felt weird when i used it on dry hair. i have the fantasia spray but ill pick kenra straightening serum since i havent used the fantasia yet


I've used it on dry hair, but I usually put in on when it's wet, dry my hair and then flat iron it= great results


----------



## Namilani (Nov 27, 2006)

Proclaim Glossing Polish and/or Spray. No longer a PJ!


----------



## KhandiB (Nov 27, 2006)

I have decided that my fave is the Fantasia IC Heat Protectant Spray (Pink) I like that better than Silken Seal /Heat Glide , any other one I have ever tried, thats why Im gettin rid of my silken seal so quick


----------



## HoneyDew (Nov 27, 2006)

KhandiB said:
			
		

> I have decided that my fave is the Fantasia IC Heat Protectant Spray (Pink) I like that better than Silken Seal /Heat Glide , any other one I have ever tried, thats why Im gettin rid of my silken seal so quick



I agree. It is so much better and CHEAPER!!!! I prefer the serum over the sprays of both brands, but I love that the cheaper one is better.

The Keracare Silken Seal spray even smells kinda funny. erplexed


----------



## KhandiB (Nov 27, 2006)

Im tryin to sell it 



			
				HoneyDew said:
			
		

> I agree. It is so much better and CHEAPER!!!! I prefer the serum over the sprays of both brands, but I love that the cheaper one is better.
> 
> The Keracare Silken Seal spray even smells kinda funny. erplexed


----------



## HoneyDew (Nov 27, 2006)

KhandiB said:
			
		

> Im tryin to sell it




oops!  

Well, I must say this - there are many ladies on the board that swear by it and love Silken Seal.

At one time, it was the ONLY serum I would use until I realized I could not afford it on a regular basis.   I have a bottle of it in my cabinet (along with all my PJ other stuff, as you saw  ) that I mix with other serums to get more use out of it.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 11, 2006)

ShaniKeys said:
			
		

> I voted for my all time favorite: Redken Smooth Down Heat Glide! That thing is amazing, I just love it. It leaves your hair shiny, almost glazed, WONDERFUL


 
I used this on Saturday for the first time and it worked really well for me.  Very shiny hair.  Nice


----------



## Treasure2k6 (Dec 11, 2006)

I voted OTHER. I am in love with Proclaim Heat Protectant and EQ Silk!!


----------



## LadyJay114 (Dec 11, 2006)

i got redken heat glide about 2 weeks ago and it'll definately be a staple!


----------



## BrickbyBrick (Dec 11, 2006)

MissFallon said:
			
		

> This is the same store I get my products from. I work on 44th and go browse the store on my lunch break sometimes.




Good god. I do the same thing! I work on 45th and Lex and go crosstown to Beauty 35 when I think I can squeeze a few more minutes out of my lunch hour


----------



## Country gal (Dec 24, 2006)

I bought like three heat protectants today because I couldn't decide which one to get. I got the Redken but not the smooth heat glide. The one I have says it is a heat protectant. I bought Biolage's heat protectant and some other brand. I can't make up my mind and I need to do my hair tomorrow for Christmas.


----------



## navsegda (Dec 25, 2006)

FineChyna said:
			
		

> i used to use joico k-pak line and this stuff was the truth
> 
> 
> 
> ...



COSIGN!!!!!!!!!  I love the Leave-In Protectant!


----------



## vikkisecret (Dec 25, 2006)

My best two heat protectants are NTM serum and the Fantacia IC serum..with the frizz buster


----------



## Nella (Dec 26, 2006)

I didn't vote because, I've only tried Ion Heat Protectant and it made my hair feel very hard. I just don't like it so I'm going to sell it. If, anyone is interested in purchasing the Ion Heat Protectant please pm me. Payments accepted via paypal. Willing to sell for $3.50 full bottle.

I'll read the rest of the responses and see if I can find one that will work for my hair.


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Dec 26, 2006)

Nella said:
			
		

> I didn't vote because, I've only tried Ion Heat Protectant and it made my hair feel very hard. I just don't like it so I'm going to sell it. If, anyone is interested in purchasing the Ion Heat Protectant please pm me. Payments accepted via paypal. Willing to sell for $3.50 full bottle.
> 
> I'll read the rest of the responses and see if I can find one that will work for my hair.


 

Did you buy your Ion Protectant at Sally's?  Because you can return products there, used or unused, with or without a receipt.  If you don't have a receipt, they'll give you store credit, so you could exchange it for something else.   

Out of all the heat protectants I've used, I think the Fantasia IC pink heat protector serum is my favorite.


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 26, 2006)

I havent used one yet, but I'm going to try the fantasia serum because it's so inexpensive...if no luck I'll try redken.


----------



## pistachio (Feb 27, 2007)

I love the CHI Silk Infusion because it kept my hair straight for six days despite moisture in the air from heavy rain here, but it SO expensive ($13.00 for two ounces!!!). I bought the Fantasia IC(Pink bottle) yesterday, used it, flat-ironed, wrapped my hair for the night, and today, my ponytail feels like a fresh pack of human hair weave!!!!


----------



## sareca (Feb 27, 2007)

Anybody know of one that doesn't have cones or has only water-soluble cones?


----------



## HoneyDew (Mar 2, 2007)

pistachio said:
			
		

> I love the CHI Silk Infusion because it kept my hair straight for six days despite moisture in the air from heavy rain here, but it SO expensive ($13.00 for two ounces!!!). I bought the Fantasia IC(Pink bottle) yesterday, used it, flat-ironed, wrapped my hair for the night, and today, my ponytail feels like a fresh pack of human hair weave!!!!



I love the Fantasia IC.  I like it better than the CHI alone.  Girl, try mixing them!   I put a little of the Chi in my hand with the Fantasia IC.  It helps the CHI last longer and the effects are


----------



## MuslimahTresses (Mar 2, 2007)

My hair hates fantaisa ic in the pink bottle. everytime i use it makes my hair break while combing. Lately I haven't been using anything before flat ironing except ors olive  oil in the jar erplexed  I know i need something better, I just haven't found it yet.


----------



## MuslimahTresses (Mar 3, 2007)

Did anybody try this one?


----------



## AKA-Tude (Mar 4, 2007)

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> I love the Fantasia IC. I like it better than the CHI alone. Girl, try mixing them!  I put a little of the Chi in my hand with the Fantasia IC. It helps the CHI last longer and the effects are


 
This is interesting!:scratchch 

I love my CHI, but I still have some IC left.  IC was a bit heavy for my hair but I may do this just to get rid of it. It may balance out in the end.

Thanx!


----------



## Wildchild453 (Mar 12, 2007)

bumping for more responses


----------



## angellazette (Mar 12, 2007)

Didn't vote.  Used the Chi Silk Infusion and it's cool but don't know if it's the best for my hair.  I have a bottle of Biolage Smoothing Serum that I'm going to give a try.  






Product Description
Biolage Smoothing Serum provides allover weightless smoothing and glossy shine. So uniquely advanced, it leaves hair feeling light and clean with maximum frizz control, heat, and humidity protection.


----------



## Danene5 (May 8, 2007)

I voted other. I use Nexxus Heat Protexx


----------



## PinkSkates (May 8, 2007)

Aveda's Brillant Damage Control gets my vote.


----------



## mzhotniz86 (May 15, 2007)

for flat ironing i pick the Elasta qp curl wax. shine , not greasy and hair had body afterwards and straight like i got a fresh relaxer


----------



## SmilesNDimples (May 23, 2007)

I love the Chi Silk Infusion, but when I go to my stylisht she uses both the CHI and something by Nairobi...(off topic: by the way does anyone know where I can get Nairobi products?)


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Dec 1, 2007)

Chi Silk infusion!


----------



## Peaches75 (Dec 1, 2007)

I like Heat Protexx by Nexus.


----------



## clever (Dec 1, 2007)

jazzykate said:


> I like Heat Protexx by Nexus.


the best ever


----------



## The Girl (Dec 1, 2007)

Chi all day!


----------



## star (Dec 1, 2007)

I love Biosilk and olive oil while hair is wet.


----------



## sassygirl2 (Dec 2, 2007)

Fantasia ic hands down


----------



## ChocalateDiva (Dec 2, 2007)

Keracare Silken Seal


----------



## aloof one (Dec 2, 2007)

CHI SILK INFUSION IS THE BOMB!
ITS LIQUID GOLD!

Lol...

Im in love...


----------



## vevster (Dec 2, 2007)

Pokahontas said:


> I picked Beyond the Zone but I also use Fantasia IC and Tresseme.


Finally, I see someone recommends the Tresemme!

My stylist recced that to me last week.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 18, 2008)

Chi Silk Infusion because it's alcohol free, gives me amazing shine and smoothness and it smells really great.


----------



## ChoxlatChix (Feb 19, 2008)

I started out with the Fantasia IC serum in the pink bottle.  It was good as heat protectants go.  I switched, however, to the V05 Miracle Mist and am in love with it.  The smell is so good like candy and it makes my hair silky and light.


----------



## foxieroxienyc (Feb 19, 2008)

CHI SILK INFUSION!!!!


----------



## Everything Zen (Apr 13, 2008)

I still have more than 1/3 of a bottle full of Silk Elements Heat Protectant Spray because I only use direct heat once in a blue moon. I like the fact that it's lightweight and the smell is nice and not overpowering. I'm going to have to wait to use it up before I try anything else in order not to encourage PJism


----------



## cupcakes (Apr 13, 2008)

i need to buy some fantaisia IC serum this week. thx for this thread!


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Apr 13, 2008)

This is what i use and i use the silk groom serum for shine. Oh ive tried ALL the ones listed in the poll with no positive results.




secretdiamond said:


> Has anyone ever tried Kiehl's Heat-Protective Silk-Straightening Cream? It looks really good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHECKMATE! (Apr 13, 2008)

Nexxus Headdress


----------



## cieramichele (May 11, 2008)

Moisture block


----------



## Soliel185 (May 11, 2008)

I like the Herbal Essences Straightening Mousse on towel dried hair - then I add the Redken Heat Glide onto my dry hair concentrating on roots (reversion) and ends. I like the Chi also and I use Tresemme for mid-week touch-ups, like if I bump my hair or throw it in rollers real quick and pop under the dryer. 

I think using a spray/mist helps my hair retain a bit more moisture.


----------



## PassionFruit (May 11, 2008)

I havent had heat in my hair in months but I bought this last week or so.. and when I flat iron my hair I plan on using it

http://www.nexxus.com/hair_care_bra...roducts_styler_canopy_thermal_protection.html





*Canopy*

*thermal protection*

  Give your hair shelter from the heat. Protect from damage caused by thermal appliances and UV rays. Phyto Shield Conditioning Complex with Aloe and Chamomile condition and protect while heat deflectors and Quinoa Protein do damage control keeping hair healthy looking, strong, and shiny.


           Benefits:

Protect from damage caused by thermal appliances and UV rays.
Phyto Shield Conditioning Complex with Aloe and Chamomile condition and protect.
Quinoa Protein keeps hair healthy looking, strong, and shiny.
Colour Safe.


----------



## MuslimahTresses (Jul 7, 2008)

I just found my best heat protectant. Its a combo of CHI Silk Infusion with Redken Heat Glide. I just put a drop of the CHI with a few pumps of Redken in a top, mix it and use it through out my dry hair after moisturizing and then flat iron it.

My hair has never been straight and breakage free after flat ironing. So these two mixed together is my favorite.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jul 7, 2008)

Sabino moisture block.


----------



## Blessed_Angel (Jul 7, 2008)

april shower said:


> I just found my best heat protectant. Its a combo of CHI Silk Infusion with Redken Heat Glide. I just put a drop of the CHI with a few pumps of Redken in a top, mix it and use it through out my dry hair after moisturizing and then flat iron it.
> 
> My hair has never been straight and breakage free after flat ironing. So these two mixed together is my favorite.


 
Ooooh, this sounds like a great mix. 

I'll have to try this! Thanks.


----------



## caramelma (Jul 7, 2008)

brownsugar9999 said:


> Beyond the Zone Turn up the Heat....$6.99 at Sallys....but use it sparingly!!!
> Spray on after drying hair but b-4 flat ironing/curling. (Sometimes I just skip the iron and just curl it...lazy!)
> I like to use 1/2 squirt per part of hair being flat ironed. Everytime I part, I 1/2 squirt, comb thru and iron.
> Love the smell (like berries and candy), now weigh down, high shine. DOesn't leave hair oily
> Great stuff!


That is so true!


----------



## Lexsmarie (Jul 7, 2008)

I really like CHI Silk Infusion..... i believe thats a heat protectant


----------



## beautifulisaunderstatment (Jul 7, 2008)

I like CHI, Silk elements, Ion Silk, and Sabino


----------



## queenbee8687 (Jul 8, 2008)

Is oil mixed with a little moisturiser a good heat protectant?

I was thinking to mix my olive oil moituriser in the tub with some jojoba oil and use that.

What do you think ladies?


----------



## baddison (Jul 8, 2008)

queenbee8687 said:


> Is oil mixed with a little moisturiser a good heat protectant?
> 
> I was thinking to mix my olive oil moituriser in the tub with some jojoba oil and use that.
> 
> What do you think ladies?


 
Good question....I was always under the impression that oil is a No-No for heat styles...erplexed


----------



## TooCute (Jul 9, 2008)

queenbee8687 said:


> Is oil mixed with a little moisturiser a good heat protectant?
> 
> I was thinking to mix my olive oil moituriser in the tub with some jojoba oil and use that.
> 
> What do you think ladies?


 

Oil boils your hair my darling.


----------



## clever (Jul 9, 2008)

queenbee8687 said:


> Is oil mixed with a little moisturiser a good heat protectant?
> 
> I was thinking to mix my olive oil moituriser in the tub with some jojoba oil and use that.
> 
> What do you think ladies?


No oil!Moisturize before hand and use a serum.


----------



## AwesomelyNappy (Jul 9, 2008)

i've been using and liking a combination of Nexxus Protexx and Mizani Therma Strength serum. I spray my whole head lightly before I blowdry with the nexxus, and when I flat iron my sections, i apply a small amount of the mizani.


i'd love to try the Chi silk infusions, but it's a little pricy for such a small amount of product... imma have to wait on that


----------



## TexturedTresses (Aug 12, 2008)

nexxus heat protexx


----------



## CenteredGirl (Aug 12, 2008)

I really like Bed Head Superstar for blow drying and Paul Mitchell's stuff for flat ironing.


----------



## shortee (Aug 12, 2008)

I use chi silk infusion for setting and when I flat iron my hair. I love it it smells nice and doesn't leave your hair feeling heavy or weighed down.


----------



## chebaby (Aug 12, 2008)

paul mitchell heat seal. it makes the hair soft and shine as well.


----------



## Lovie (Aug 12, 2008)

*Bain de Terre Recovery Complex Anti-Frizz Shine Serum.

Good anytime you use heat, to include a blow dryer, hooded dryer, flat iron, or curling iron. Excellent ingredients, not TOO heavy on the cones, extremely light weight unlike other heavier serums that don't allow movement if you accidentally use to much while protecting your tresses.  Provides great shine, great smoothing wet or dry, and excellent heat protection all in one. Light scent, not "gooey" like CHI Silk Infusion, Nexxus, or Biosilk. And a little goes a long way. I use this on wet hair before blow drying, also use it before flat ironing on dry hair. Never ever leaves my hair feeling or looking greasy and stuck together. 


Product Description:
Bain de Terre Recovery Complex Anti-Frizz Shine Serum eliminates frizz while smoothing split ends, leaving hair with incredible shine. This Patented hair-nourishing formula releases an exclusive blend of natural essential oils, including meadowfoam seed, grape seed, and mango seed. An added frizz-controlling silicone actively repairs, protects, moisturizes, and adds shine to hair. This is an alcohol-free, extra-moisturizing formula. Safe to use on permed, straightened or color-treated hair.

Ingredients
Cyclopentasiloxane, Dimethiconol, Oryza Sativa (Rice) Bran Wax, Mangifera Indica (Mango) Seed Oil, Vitis Vinifera (Grape) Seed Oil, Helianthus Annuus (Sunflower) Seed Extract, Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein Pg-propyl Silanetriol, Limnanthes Alba (Meadowfoam) Seed Oil, Water (Aqua), Synthetic Wax, Hydroxyethyl Behenamidopropyl Dimonium Chloride Pei-10, Ethylhexyl Methoxycinnamate, Hexylene Glycol, Phenyl Trimethicone, Butylene Glycol, Fragrance (Parfum).

Directions
Apply to wet or dry hair as follows - Wet Hair: Shampoo and condition hair as usual, towel dry. Apply 2-5 drops into palm and distribute evenly. Apply styling products as usual and style hair. Dry Hair: Apply 2-3 drops into palm, then smooth over your finished style for maximum shine and manageability. Excellent to use with heat styling tools.


Manufacturer: http://www.baindeterre.com/sr1.asp*


----------



## Paradox (Aug 12, 2008)

Giovanni's Straight Fast is amazing, it's been about 4 days and my moisture is still sealed in even though I haven't slept on a satin scarf or pillow!
Ingredients: Aqua (purified water) with organic soybean protein, organic rosemary (rosmarinus officinalis), organic nettle (urtica dioica), organic wild bergamot (citrus aurantium bergamia fruit), organic California poppy (papaver orientale seed), organic rose hips (rosa canina fruit), glycerin (coconut/palm oil), cyclopentasiloxane, dimethicone, phenytrimethicoane, tocopherol (vitamin E), panthenol (pro-vitamin B5), sodium hydroxy methyglycinate, octyl methoxycinnamate (sunscreen).


----------



## apemay1969 (Aug 13, 2008)

Sabino Moisture block.  Also, my nape TWA stays straight until I wash my hair.


----------



## lilmsjanet (Aug 15, 2008)

i'ddddddddd say organix coconut milk anti-breakage serum cuz i got it for my birthday ...but other then that i havent used it yet
Organix Coconut Milk Anti-Breakage Serum


----------



## NGraceO (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm surprised to have not seen anyone say Sabino MB yet (only go thru pg. 9 lol)....I'm really looking into that one, but up until now i've used fantasia, however, I'm seeking one that'll prevent reversion...


----------



## Str8~Curly (Aug 29, 2008)

I just used V05 Miracle mist and it did an excellent job. My hair is bouncy and silky.


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm gone to try FHI Hotsauce and CHI SIlk Fusion


----------



## gorgeoushair (Aug 29, 2008)

lilmsjanet said:


> i'ddddddddd say organix coconut milk anti-breakage serum cuz i got it for my birthday ...but other then that i havent used it yet
> Organix Coconut Milk Anti-Breakage Serum


 
i've been looking for this.....let us know when you use it


----------



## Lexib (Aug 29, 2008)

Chi Infra Treatment.  *Instantly* adds moisture and strength to your hair after shampooing - even after a hard recontrusting/protein treatment.  You can feel the change as soon as you put it on.

this just reminds me, I'm almost out...off to order another bottle.

http://www.folica.com/shop/catalog.mv?Screen=BASK&Store_Code=f


----------



## pink gator (Aug 31, 2008)

FHI! Has literally no cones and has silk proteins!


----------



## mistee11 (Sep 7, 2008)

I like Keracare Silken Seal.  This stuff works so good -- the flat iron would just slip through my hair!  I want to try the Organix Coconut Milk Anti-Breakage Serum though because I love that whole product line -- it makes my hair so soft and silky.  I told my daughter to shampoo and deep condition last weekend with it and afterwards I blowdried and flat ironed her hair (she's natural) she had so much body and softness to her hair!


----------



## TexturedTresses (Nov 24, 2008)

sabino moisture block


----------



## LivingDoll (Nov 24, 2008)

Ok, here I go with my lil offbrand stuff...I use VO5 Extreme Style Heat Defense Conditioning Spray...it's a spray not a serum.

It also helps that I got it on sale for $1.99!


----------



## SoCalli (Nov 24, 2008)

H2 Ion - actually repairs hair when used with heat
Chi Silk Infusion

I remember trying Hot Sauce and not liking it.  I think I thought it was too greasy and made my hair weighed down.  I might give it a try again.


----------



## nycutiepie (Nov 24, 2008)

sandyrabbit said:


> sabino moisture block


 

EXACTLY!!!


----------



## Superfly Sister (Nov 25, 2008)

Redken Heat Glide. I love it!


----------



## Faith (Nov 25, 2008)

HoneyDew said:


> I love the Fantasia IC.  I like it better than the CHI alone.  Girl, try mixing them!   I put a little of the Chi in my hand with the Fantasia IC.  It helps the CHI last longer and the effects are



I will have to try this.  I like the CHI but I found it created a lot of smoke.  I'll get som IC and mix the two.


----------



## Esq.2B (Nov 25, 2008)

daephae said:


> Ok, here I go with my lil offbrand stuff...I use VO5 Extreme Style Heat Defense Conditioning Spray...it's a spray not a serum.
> 
> It also helps that I got it on sale for $1.99!


 
I saw this stuff on sale today for $2.00.  Have you ever used the Chi or Fhi stuff?  Or what about the Fantasia IC Serum?  If so, how would you compare it?

Overall, what were your experiences with the VO5, meaning what did it do for your hair?  How often do you use it?  Do you use it on wet or dry hair?

TIA


----------



## Mrs.Green (Nov 26, 2008)

I vote Fantasia IC Heat Protect *pink bottle*


----------



## chavascandy (Nov 26, 2008)

Fantasia IC Heat Protectant


----------



## Covergirl5906 (Nov 26, 2008)

I have been using Chi Silk Infusions, but not sure if I really like it...I notice that you have to be really light handed with it or it will weigh your hair down and not even make your hair straight all the way when flat ironing....

Today I picked up the silk elements heat protectant spray from Sally's...I am trying to see if I prefer sprays over serums...It was between that and the ION spray.....I will see how I like this one...


----------



## jndurieux (Nov 26, 2008)

I use silk elements...mega silk heat protectant , it is really light and your hair does not feel weighed down. I use when I blowdry or when i use rollerset. I love it and I would highly recommend it.


----------



## shtow (Nov 27, 2008)

Fantasia IC in the blue bottle. NOTHING LIKE IT!!!!


----------



## CandacyEliz (Nov 27, 2008)

I tried some of my friend's FHI Hot Sauce - and it gave me such a professional finish. I'll have to order some

I normally use CHI Silk Fusion


----------



## LyndseyJK (Jan 31, 2009)

When I blow dry I combine Mizani Therma Strength Strengthening Style Serum and Smooth 'N Shine Polishing Straight Out.  Then I flat iron using Smooth 'N Shine Polishing Silk 'n Sleek Styling Heat Protect Straightening Polish.  I've been using this combo for about 3 years and I'm very happy with it.  I've tried Fantasia IC and it did noting for me.  I also tried Paul Mitchell Skinny Serum and it made my hair look greasy.


----------



## Austro-Afrikana (Jan 31, 2009)

Keracare silken seal. Simple smoothness and only two ingredients


----------



## nicey (Jan 31, 2009)

Austro-Afrikana said:


> Keracare silken seal. Simple smoothness and only two ingredients


 

Hmmm...2 ingredients?  I will have to look for this product.  Thanks.


----------



## STLCoverGirl (Jan 31, 2009)

I think I voted before, but my new favorite is FHI Hotsauce...love it!


----------



## darlingdiva (Jan 31, 2009)

LovelyLionessa said:


> Since I rediscovered flat ironing my hair, I've been using this, VO5 Miracle Mist Heat Defense Spray.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How does this work for you?  I have this and the Fantasia IC.  I'm thinking of trying the V05 first because it seems light and lighter products seem to work better for my hair.


----------



## RavenMaven (Jan 31, 2009)

i use oil...


----------



## casey3035 (Jan 31, 2009)

Tresemme Heat Tamer spray This stuff goes on like a mist of water;it does not feel oily AT ALL, Smells quite lovely and leaves the hair so light and lots of body. I love it!


----------



## Healthb4Length (Feb 1, 2009)

I have used plenty and the following stand out for me;

1. *Sabino Moisture Block*--this left my hair silky smooth and straight for days and it does what it says, alittle goes a looong way.

2. *FHI hot sauce*--Very nice! It smells nice, provides softness and shine.

3. *CHI silk infusion*--provides a nice shine

4. Mizani thermasmooth serum--great stuff!


----------



## SoCalli (Feb 14, 2009)

I have a new favorite.  Oscar Blandi Raffinata Straightening Balm.  When you put it in, it is sticky.  Putting it on one section and then blow drying it and then another section and blow drying it makes it easier to work with.  Once you flat iron, your hair feels great.  No stickiness.  It's the balm.  Chi has been replaced.


----------



## lexi84 (Feb 15, 2009)

Fantasia IC is the best.  Its a detangler and no matter how much I use, my hair never feels coated or weighed down.


----------



## BGT (Mar 14, 2009)

casey3035 said:


> Tresemme Heat Tamer spray This stuff goes on like a mist of water;it does not feel oily AT ALL, Smells quite lovely and leaves the hair so light and lots of body. I love it!


That is all true but it didn't protect my hair.


----------



## pmichael52172 (Mar 15, 2009)

BGT said:


> That is all true but it didn't protect my hair.


 
How can you tell it didn't protect your hair?  Just curious because I just purchased this.


----------



## Leesh (Mar 15, 2009)

lexi84 said:


> Fantasia IC is the best. Its a detangler and no matter how much I use, my hair never feels coated or weighed down.


 
Lexi84, Is there more than one Fantasia IC heat protectant, If so what color is the bottle, of the one you use, and is it a spray or serum, I'm going for that light-weight thing, nothing heavy.


----------



## Amerie123 (Mar 16, 2009)

Bumping for this ^^^^ question.


----------



## KhandiB (Mar 16, 2009)

I love Fantasia IC Heat Protectant Spray the Best …

Then Garnier Fructis Serum ..

They are both light and smell good


----------



## Lady Kay 21 (Mar 16, 2009)

biosilk... chi silk... and ic fantasia!


----------



## destiny616 (Mar 16, 2009)

joico k pak smoothing balm


----------



## theprototype (Mar 22, 2009)

I noticed that Dove has a heat protectant spray now. I wonder if it's any good. Has anyone tried it? Here's the link:

http://www.dove.ca/en/default.aspx#/products/hair/mist_heat.aspx/

Also, what are some important ingredients to look for in a good heat protectant?


----------



## Andy1979 (Mar 22, 2009)

My vote is for FHI Hot Sauce...that stuff has been a lifesaver since I've been natural


----------



## DivineNapps1728 (Apr 14, 2009)

I use Chi Silk Infusion whenever I use heat; it's light in my hair and hard to overapply. It also leaves my hair feeling soft and moisturized never stiff or coated.


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Apr 14, 2009)

Beyond Straight Temporary Straightener Maxius!!!!! I got it with my maxigide, not only is it a heat protectant but it leaves my hair a lottta striaghter! I used it even when I'm just airdrying b/c it helps my hair hang better. (I'm relaxed, but not bone striaght, plus I'm 4 and 1/2 months post)... this stuff is amazing!!! Dillute a few drops in a water bottle and spray your hair after you're done rollersetting it and then get outta the dryer, your curls will be bouncing!


----------



## Austro-Afrikana (Apr 14, 2009)

I didn't like fantasia. It made my hair feel wierd. I just use keracare silken seal.


----------



## xquisitduchess (Apr 14, 2009)

silk elements is my favorite and it smells good..... i have  fantasia IC right now and its alright its kinda heavy  i cant wait till im done with it soo i can go bak to my silk elements.


----------



## Nonie (Apr 14, 2009)

I don't know about "best" because I wasn't about to experiment on my hair to see which ones worked and risk burning my hair with those that don't. But for my last press I used John Frieda Heat Defeat to wet my hair for the wet-to-dry part of my press, and then John Frieda Thermal Protection Serum for the final sealing press. My hair did so well and when it was time to shampoo, my hair reverted with a quickness and not a whiff of burned hair smell like I have had in the past. In fact, all my dread about pressing my hair is gone. Still won't do it often, but I have no hesitation of doing it. 

Call me old-fashioned but John Frieda was the first company to introduce serums to me in 90's, so I kinda feel like they know how to eliminate frizz more than anyone else. I remember when my hair was relaxed, I would apply JF Frizz Ease serum to damp hair and air-dry. Then I'd run my curling iron through it to form a bob and my hair would "swang"! No stickiness and the shine was like woah!


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 14, 2009)

Silk Elements Heat Protectant Spray. LOVE IT!


----------



## *Michelle* (May 7, 2009)

This thread is so old I wonder if we need a new one updating the product list??


----------



## F8THINHIM (May 7, 2009)

Joico Silk Result.  No special smell, but I love the results.


----------



## outspokenwallflower (May 7, 2009)

List of my fav. heat protectants:
CHI Silk Infusion
Aveda Light Elements Smoothing Fluid
Kerastase Ciment Thermique
Mizani Thermastrength Strengthening Serum
Fantasia IC (on occasion)


----------



## skyborn09 (May 7, 2009)

Hands ddown Fantasia IC...my natural kinks rite bk up in no time


----------



## Fine 4s (Jun 23, 2009)

I only found Tresemme heat protectant at my local supermarket and was NOT happy.
As anyone used this one before?


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jun 24, 2009)

has anyone used the john freida heat defeat spray? i am really curious about this


----------



## moriahar (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## UGQueen (Jul 21, 2009)

i havent used many but i like redken.


----------



## Eclass215 (Jul 21, 2009)

Fine 4s said:


> I only found Tresemme heat protectant at my local supermarket and was NOT happy.
> As anyone used this one before?


 
I bought this sometime last year and hated it!! My hair was sticky and stiff - I wish I could get my money back.


----------



## Thann (Jul 21, 2009)

Sedu's Moisturizing Heat Protectant.


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Jul 21, 2009)

Adding FHI Hot Sauce and Nioxin Bliss Thermal Protectant


----------



## topnotch1010 (Jul 22, 2009)

Nexxus heat protector is the ish!


----------



## melodies815 (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm really surprised Sabino Moisture Block isn't listed as a choice...

It does EVERYTHING it says it does.  I think our main issue here on LHCF is that we hate to use high heat - protected or not.  I know SamanthaJones/Lucky'sMom has great success with it.

I also had great success with it on DD's hair - it lasted until she went outside and stood in the rain.  

It also worked on me when I was fake transitioning.

It protects, straightens, and helps you avoid reversion if you use it according to the directions, which are not hard but are just soooooo emotional for heat chickens - in which number I include myself.  

Anyway...LOVE SABINO!!!

cj


----------



## Nouvelle (Aug 7, 2009)

So far I've found that Silk Elements Mega Silk Heat Protectant works very well for me.


----------



## LushLox (Aug 23, 2009)

Semi Di Lino Cristalli Liquidi - smells ridiculously good and the shine is blinding!


----------



## 4mia (Aug 23, 2009)

i noticed some of the serums mentioned are not heat protectants. Not all ic serums are for heat i believe only the pink one is. Some serums are just glossifiers or for shine. My paul mitchel ss serum, dosent mention its a heat protectant. Also please correct me if im wrong but chi silk infusion is not either. Ill have to double check. I just wanted to put that out there though. If i product do not mention thermal or heat protect, then i assume its not. Some serums also are used just to tame flyaways, those are not heat protectants either.


----------



## LushLox (Aug 23, 2009)

^^^ You're right, my one is just serum only - apologies!


----------



## 4mia (Aug 23, 2009)

Cream Tee said:


> ^^^ You're right, my one is just serum only - apologies!


 

really? wow i have a closet full of what i thought was heat protectants but was really only serums.
it seems like alot of heat protects are sprays, since im relaxed i would rather use a serum


----------



## The Girl (Aug 24, 2009)

All I will add is this:  I have been burning my shed hair lately (IDK why just randomly started think I got it from here).  Well, I was burning some of the hair that had been Chi'ed and IT WOULD NOT BURN!  I tried all kinds of angles, I am a Chi girl for life after that.


----------



## Angel of the North (Aug 25, 2009)

I use Fantasia IC at the moment for heat setting (no blow drying/flat irons anymore) it works well for me but I would like to try redken and nexxus heat protection to see if they work better for me


----------



## Sapphire_chic (Aug 26, 2009)

thanks for this thread i'm going to buy fantasia ic heat protectant and aphogee keratin and green tea when i buy my maxiglide this autumn...nonie has me thinking about john freida though...


----------



## shamarie (Aug 28, 2009)

I use CHI and paul mich.


----------



## Charz (Sep 19, 2009)

This is an epic thread!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 19, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> This is an epic thread!


 
Girl, I just thought about Bumping this!  And then I saw you up in here.

So, you know I had to come and check you out.

I couldn't decide what to get with my Sedu?  I looked at Sedu's Heat Protectant, FHI Hot Sauce, Chi.  

I think I will get Redken Smooth Down Heat Glide.  Another Poster is sending me some Joico Smoothing Balm. (I need to research that)

And I already have some IC Fantasia here.


----------



## Charz (Sep 19, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, I just thought about Bumping this!  And then I saw you up in here.
> 
> So, you know I had to come and check you out.
> 
> ...



Lol, I have a $25 gift certificate to Marshalls, so I think I will pick up Chi Silk Infusion.

I really want some Sabino Moisture Block.

I let my cousin have my Redken Smooth Down....Ill be going back there to get it back!


----------



## xcuzememiss (Sep 19, 2009)

I like treseme heat tamer spray when I'm freshl relaxed. When I am stretching I use fantasia ic heat protector and straightner in the pink bottle. The spray is cheap and works just as well as nexxus.


----------



## Kimiche (Oct 6, 2009)

Bumping.  On the lookout for a new heat protectant.


----------



## LoveBeautyKisses (Oct 14, 2011)

Has anyone ever tried Sedu anti frizz polishing treatment with pure argan oil?

Sent from my SGH-T959V using SGH-T959V


----------

